# Jacques pepin's "Complete Techniques"



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a number of cookbooks, but I find I refer to them less and less. What I do find myself reaching for, are books on technique. I use Jacques Pepin's "Complete Techniques" often, for pointers on not only 'how' to do things but also for hints on timing, staging, and finishing.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Agreed. I had bought _La Methode_ when it first came out, but am so happy that I got _Complete Techniques_. Of course, the best part is that everything is accompanied by a photo, so you can SEE exactly what you're supposed to be doing and how the thing should look. That they're only black and white photos is a slight negative, but then if they were color the book would cost so much more. 

Do you know if any school uses it as a text?


----------

